

Chinese Internet Traffic Redirected to Small Wyoming Building - ClementM
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/22/chinese-internet-traffic-redirected-to-small-wyoming-house/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_php=true&_type=blogs&hp&_r=1&

======
No1
The title is a little misleading; the traffic wasn't directed to the building,
but instead to two companies nominally registered there. Sophidea.com looks to
be hosted at Hurricane Electric in Fremont, and DIT like it's at PSInet in
Atlanta. The two companies appear to be related (a trace of sophidea.com goes
through dynamic-internet-technology-
inc.10gigabitethernet1-1.core1.fmt2.he.net).

I wish they had some numbers illustrating just how much traffic "most of
China’s 500 million Internet users" would represent. I bet it would saturate a
10 gigabit line ;)

